# Tomorrow we are off!



## geist1223 (May 2, 2021)

We will be on our 2nd trip this year. First was San Jose del Cabo for 3 weeks. We will leave Salem, Oregon and drive to Reno - RON. Then Las Vegas - RON. Then to Bison Ranch for a week. Then Rancho Vistoso for a week. We will then reverse our trip home.


----------



## silentg (May 2, 2021)

Safe travels


----------



## lkc1234 (May 2, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> We will be on our 2nd trip this year. First was San Jose del Cabo for 3 weeks. We will leave Salem, Oregon and drive to Reno - RON. Then Las Vegas - RON. Then to Bison Ranch for a week. Then Rancho Vistoso for a week. We will then reverse our trip home.


Sounds like a great trip.


----------



## DaveNV (May 2, 2021)

Curious to hear more about the Bison Ranch after you get back.  Have a great trip!

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (May 2, 2021)

Our poor pets are moping. After the suitcases came out for packing they figured it out.


----------



## AnnaS (May 3, 2021)

Safe travels and enjoy!!!!


----------



## geist1223 (May 5, 2021)

Our drive from Salem to Reno was as beautiful as we remembered. Only had 1 section of Road Construction. Only about the first and last hour is Freeway. It took us longer than normal as we were tired from all the work to get ready for the trip including the House for the House/Pet Sitter and lack of sleep. At one point Patti pulled off the Highway and took a 30 minute nap. I was already napping. There was only one person On Duty at the Front Desk. Very pleasant and hard worker but it took a while because he was constantly getting telephone calls from other Members and other Members dropping by the Dest to ask questions or report things wrong with their Unit.

Yesterday we drove from Reno to Las Vegas. Never done this drive. Warning there is no direct route from Reno to Las Vegas. We got stopped by 4 areas of major Highway Construction with Pilot Cars. Sometimes this area was only 1 mile long but some were miles long.This definitely slowed us down. At one of the longer delays I got out and walked around. I spoke with a Nevada State Trooper. He was not phased at all with my .45 Pistol carried IWB CLB. Patti is not carrying in Nevada as her Oregon and Washington CCW is not honored in Nevada.  They are in Arizona.

We saw wild Burros, Horses, and Mountain Sheep. They looked like Mountain Goats but the Highway Signs warned of Mountain Sheep. Nevada is beautiful in its starkness. Warning the Freeways in the immediate Las Vegas/Henderson area are in horrible shape and very rough. We had not been to WM Las Vegas Blvd since November 2012. The Checkin was smooth and painless. Only asked once about attending Presentation. They had completely reworked the Lobby area. I personally think it was a waste of our money. We will probably be back in November 2022 for our 20th Wedding Anniversary.  We were married in Las Vegas and stayed at Blvd. It was our first Worldmark stay.

Met a young lady in the Corridor as I was returning the Luggage Cart to the Parking Garage. She needed help opening her 1/2 Gallon of Vodka. She asked if she would see me later. I explained I would be with my wife. I do not think I imaged the disappointed look in her eye.

As we arrived in Reno and Las Vegas we stop at Costco for Gas, Dinner for that night, and Lunch for the next day.

Today we are off for Bison Ranch with a stop at the Grand Canyon South Rim. Patti has never been there. I was last there as a kid.

The Folgers Coffee in the Units is a bit weak. They do jnt have enough Grounds in the Packet. For the second Pot of Coffee I added half of another Packet.


----------



## DaveNV (May 5, 2021)

Tom, if you're driving through Mesquite, honk.  I'll wave.  

BTW, Nevada is an open carry state, so that may explain why the trooper didn't flinch.  FWIW:  If Patti opted for the Utah CCW permit, it has reciprocity in Nevada for non-residents. That permit also allows CCW in many other states.  Worth checking out.

Your encounter in the Corridor made me smile.  I'm sure Patti chuckled over that one, Trophy Husband that you are.  

Enjoy your trip, and be sure to report on the Bison Ranch after your stay.

Safe travels!

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 5, 2021)

Loved to read about your journey.  I love a good road trip.  Road closures and delays can be tedious.  

I hope that lady doesn't down that entire bottle of vodka alone. 

It's good to have protection with you on a trip like that.  We still have not gotten a gun and our son gets upset that we take these driving trips without one.  I guess we will get one before our next driving trip, just in case.  I doubt we will ever fire it, except in the range.


----------



## DaveNV (May 5, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> It's good to have protection with you on a trip like that.  We still have not gotten a gun and our son gets upset that we take these driving trips without one.  I guess we will get one before our next driving trip, just in case.  I doubt we will ever fire it, except in the range.



It's all about training and muscle memory.  If you do decide to move forward, be sure to get proper training.  A lot of folks carry firearms for protection, but don't really know how to use them safely.

Dave


----------



## pierrepierre (May 5, 2021)

Thumbs up and keep us posted of your holiday travels!!!!!


----------



## MrockStar (May 5, 2021)

Safe travels, enjoy the journey.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 5, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> It's all about training and muscle memory.  If you do decide to move forward, be sure to get proper training.  A lot of folks carry firearms for protection, but don't really know how to use them safely.
> 
> Dave


Rick shoots at the range with a couple of friends, trying to decide what to buy.  Still deciding, apparently.  We have a Big R right by our house.  

I tried shooting a gun, at 66 years old, a few months ago, and it nearly knocked me on my butt.  I would be hesitant to shoot a gun again.  Now a 22 rifle, I can do that and have done it.  I used to shoot pheasant with my dad.  I never actually shot one but I practiced with the rifle.  Also, I was in ROTC in high school, and believe it or not, we had a rifle range and had competitions in Denver with other high schools.  Rick was really good.


----------



## MrockStar (May 5, 2021)

Awesome, i am planning on going to the range with mi Son in law to do the same.


----------



## geist1223 (May 5, 2021)

I carry either a .45 or 9mm Springfield Arms XDM as my primary. I have custom built IWB CLB Holsters and Ammo Pouches for these. My backup is a Ruger LCP II .380. It is carried in either an Ankle Holster or Pocket Holster. For a long time Patti carried a Ruger LCR chambered for .357 but she carried .38 Specials. This is a 5 shot revolver.  When she saw my Ruger LCP II she loved it. So for her next Birthday she received a Ruger LCP II. This Pistol fits better in the CLB or Purse.

If you are interested there is a Ruger LCP that in most Gun Stores is less expensive than a LCPII. The differences are the LCPII trigger and grip were improved and the Slide locks back after the last round in a Magazine is fired. Making it easier to load another Magazine and continuing firing. Our Ammo is either +P or Critical Self Defense. If you buy an LCPII you have to be careful if you buy additional Magazines. Magazines designed for the LCP will work in an LCPII but the Slide will not lock back after the last round.

You have to go through a real self awareness exercise before you buy any firearm for self-defense. There is no stop or I will shoot. There are no warning shots. Who knows where a warning shot will land. There is no trying to shoot in the leg or arm. If you take you take your firearm out of its holster either you or some one else is in danger of death or serious bodily injury. You shoot to kill. You do not stop shooting until the threat is eliminate. This means center of the large mass. Though I prefer Head Shots.


----------



## geist1223 (May 5, 2021)

Now back to the original Topic. We traveled from Las Vegas to Bison Ranch. Many areas of Road Construction. Patti decided she was too tired for the Grand Canyon. When we checking in we discovered 2 interesting facts. 1. This is a shared Resort with Wyndham. 2. *WYNDHAM OWNERS CAN STILL MAKE 1 NIGHT RESERVATIONS*.


----------



## MrockStar (May 5, 2021)

Hope you can still make it to the Grand Canyon. Thanks for the Ruger info i will check it out.


----------



## DaveNV (May 5, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> My backup is a Ruger LCP II .380.



My pocket carry is a Ruger LCPII.  I added a mag extender and a green Viridian laser.  I'm very pleased with it. Highly recommended.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (May 5, 2021)

I forgot to mention that my two Springfield Arms only have 3.8 inch Barrels. So they are very concealable. The standard .45 caliber Magazine for this firearm carries 9 Rounds. The Standard 9mm caliber Magazine for this firearm carries 13 Rounds. I have extended magazines for both firearms.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (May 6, 2021)

[QUOTE="geist1223, post: 1. This is a shared Resort with Wyndham. 2. *WYNDHAM OWNERS CAN STILL MAKE 1 NIGHT RESERVATIONS*.
[/QUOTE]

That is annoying that Wyndham owners can make 1 night reservations and Worldmark owners cannot. There have been 1 night stays popping up a lot in units at resorts that are always booked, like oceanfront penthouse in Seaside. I would love to book those. Wondering what the logic is to allow Wyndham owners to book 1 night and not Worldmark owners.


----------



## geist1223 (May 6, 2021)

Because Wyndham hates us. Wyndham has been upset ever since they did not do a good due diligence and only discovered after the purchase that they could not swallow Worldmark whole.


----------

